# Your site sucks.  Here's why!



## Eevee (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure a few certain people are sick of typing these same complaints over and over, so here is a list.  If your site matches any of these, don't even bother linking it; you probably do not get the point in the first place.  The idea here is not to have created something for the sake of having created it.  The Web is for bringing people together and sharing useful information.  If your site does not aid in this goal, _it is worthless_.

This list so far is mostly higher-level annoyances.  I'm sure a comprehensive list of low-level HTML nitpickery will surface sometime, but until then you should just read through all of http://www.useit.com/.


*It doesn't work.*
I cannot even fathom why you would decide to show off something that has PHP errors or broken Javascript lying around.

*It's not finished.*
I don't want to see your work in progress.  Sites are never done, but something that's not even _started_ is not worth advertising.  If you are asking for help or feedback, this is not the right place to do it.  Also, if you have an 'under construction' sign, I will find you and beat you with it.

*You can't spell.*
"But this isn't English class!"  Yeah, well, shut up; I don't care.  You went to English class to learn _English_, so bloody well use it.  The rules you learn in math class still apply outside it, too.  It's not the responsibility of the rest of the literate world to decode what the hell you're trying to say.  You are presenting a work to the rest of us; either put in some effort to do it right, or don't bother.

*There's nothing there.*
Telling me all about how Diamond and Pearl are the latest in a series of games called "Pokemon" is not useful information.  Find something better to write about.  Likewise, a collection of shoutboxes and guestbooks and forums and dumb Dynamic Drive widgets does not automatically make a site.  Sites need content, not gimmicks.

*It's just a forum.*
I really don't care about your forum.  At all.  If you hadn't noticed, I'm already on at least one.  Yours is, in all likelihood, absolutely nothing special, and I have no reason to go there.  In fact, I kinda resent that you are trying to direct time away from _this_ forum so some massive group of ten people can accumulate on _yours_ and..  do absolutely nothing they can't already do here.

*It's annoying.*
If you are even _considering_ using anything from this thread, you should stop right now and severely rethink why you are making a site in the first place.


Additions welcome.  Disagreements not.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

You stole my idea. =(

It's okay, though. You did it better than I ever could have. =D Nice topic!


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 5, 2008)

You could put in something about unoriginal content (like a Do Not Click Here page).

Nice job, though. :3


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 5, 2008)

That falls under the fourth point, I'd think.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 12, 2008)

I disagree because


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 12, 2008)

> You could put in something about unoriginal content (like a Do Not Click Here page).


I think 'Sites that are Carbon Copies of Butterfree's website are not websites, they are copies' should be a point. :/

About forums though, wouldn't it be okay to advertise a forum if it wasn't pokemon related? I can understand if it's something along the lines of theKecleonscave.anotherpokemonforum.com, but I don't see the problem with anything else, provided it's actually complete.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 29, 2008)

I disagree.  I have no reasoning behind it.

Good list.  I think you should add: "MY EYES!  MY EYES!" for overly bright site layouts, or "Too Messy" for websites that have poor layout design.  Unless, of course, it's in that other thread you linked to, which I just clicked right now...


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 2, 2008)

I think that's 1.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Aug 18, 2008)

Include 'It has invalid HTML.'
For some reason, people seem to think that having dynamically generated pages is an excuse for unreadable markup, markup that doesn't work in half the browsers out there, not validating their markup, et cetera.


----------



## Furretsu (Aug 19, 2008)

voting no to the above


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 1, 2008)

Freewebs premade/no layout.


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 1, 2008)

Eevee said:


> The Web is for bringing people together and sharing useful information.  If your site does not aid in this goal, _it is worthless_.


What about entertainment?


----------



## Eevee (Sep 2, 2008)

File that under a creative interpretation of "useful".


----------



## Amoeba (Nov 26, 2008)

There's something here I don't quite get.

In the advertising guidelines I'll quote:



> Here you can advertise your website *or* forums for feedback


But then here it says that you shouldn't post a forum?

Now, I'm a little confused because I have a forum that I'd like to advertise. It's very different from this one and has absolutely nothing to do with pokemon, is set up and ready for new member participation (It's actually a strategy forum-based game, not just a random discussion board). I'm not sure if I should advertise it though because, well, it's like there's two sets of conflicting rules and I don't know which to follow. One says you can post forums, the other says you can't.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 26, 2008)

> It's just a forum.
> I really don't care about your forum. At all. If you hadn't noticed, I'm already on at least one. Yours is, in all likelihood, absolutely nothing special, and I have no reason to go there. In fact, I kinda resent that you are trying to direct time away from this forum so some massive group of ten people can accumulate on yours and.. *do absolutely nothing they can't already do here.*


The point is to deter people away from posting their JustanotherPokemonforums, which a lot of people do - if your forum is completely different from the kind of cookie-cutter crap that accumulates in the Advertising section, then by all means advertise it. :)


----------



## Amoeba (Nov 26, 2008)

ultraviolet said:


> The point is to deter people away from posting their JustanotherPokemonforums, which a lot of people do - if your forum is completely different from the kind of cookie-cutter crap that accumulates in the Advertising section, then by all means advertise it. :)


Oh, oh I see. Sorry, I completely misinterperated it. XD


----------



## Lollicat (May 16, 2009)

-bows down the the Thread of Ultima-


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jul 1, 2009)

Anything on Website Pet Hates


----------



## naruto_chao (Oct 31, 2011)

question, what if the site we add was a place to hang out with certain people under certain Different rules? i don't come here very often because im busy, i made a site that doubles as a hang out spot AND information area, so what about that? *eyebrow raise*


----------

